# Disable Book Grouping



## JosefKostan (Jan 30, 2021)

how do you disable book grouping of multiple books by same author in a series 
on Kindle Fire


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you are looking at your books there is a button in the bottom right corner that says More. From the menu that pops up select app settings. Uncheck the box for group series in library.


----------

